

Google and Gmail blocked in Iran, im a iranian programmer wth am i doing - mz1988
http://www.smh.com.au/world/google-and-gmail-blocked-in-iran-20120924-26hex.html

======
halbermensch
Are you really posting from Iran? Are you familiar with the Tor Project:

<http://www.tor-project.org/>

In any case, please be careful there, friend. Be very careful.

